# Is there too much air in my Airrides?



## enrohtwac (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi All, 

I have a dunlop system fitted to my Hymer 544..... the righthand bag is inflated to 5bar and the left to 4. Flicking through the "Suspension & Steering" forum earlier i noticed the inflation levels all appeared to be lower than this. 

Anyone think there is reason to be concerned? 

perhaps let some out?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello James...................... enrohtwac ................. ????

Dunno about a little van like yours but we always ran at 30 psi or 2 bar on our Winnebago. Many American RVs on Chevy van chassis had added air bags to the coil springs. 30 psi was the norm.

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I have mine at 32psi. I tried various pressures higher and lower and quite quickly settled on this as the most comfortable for driving and cornering. I had understood that it was important to ensure that the pressures were even on either side - I see that yours are different and wonder why. Does it affect ride stability having unequal pressures?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Seems a bit on the high side.
It is a game of trial and error, as your loading may differ . I am running at 35psi at the moment.
Rear feels a little stiff but stability is much improved.

Dave p


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Hello James...................... enrohtwac ................. ????
> 
> 
> > Cawthorne?????
> ...


----------



## enrohtwac (Oct 7, 2009)

I run one higher than the other as the van leans to one side without them. 

I also have them high so the van sits level...without them at this pressure the van squats at the back. 

I spoke to dunlop direct and they said this would sort the problem. 

I guess i have a 'soft' spring on one side? not surprising given its the near side (on the continent) and has passengers, fridge, food cupboard and water tank all on this side either over the back wheel or on the overhand behind (seems a bad design to me) 

Thanks for the advice, i will let some out. 

james.


----------

